# Slot Car Rooms



## Rayk (Aug 11, 2005)

I know train people have train rooms for their collections. Anyone have slotcar rooms for their collections and tracks. Is this over the edge to do? If you do have one can you tell the forum about it?


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Why would it be over the edge? I have a small track setup in my office at home. It's an 8'x3' layout and shares space with my hot wheels and slot car collection and an arcade cabinet I built. Basically my office looks like a 10 year olds dream, but hey, who cares, it mine! =)

I know a few guys who have their entire garage dedicated to slot cars, they are running big 4 x 16 tracks though.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Almost 1400 square feet of slot car bliss (in my mind anyway).......even built the room with consideration given to the track layout, size, display cases, location, lighting etc. in mind so that everything would fit.

........over the edge, no way!

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

SCJ said:


> Almost 1400 square feet of slot car bliss (in my mind anyway).......even built the room with consideration given to the track layout, size, display cases, location, lighting etc. in mind so that everything would fit.
> 
> ........over the edge, no way!
> 
> ...


 Hey Johnny,
You got mail...

Dan


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Well, the better part of my basement is devoted to slots, both 1/32 and HO.

Currently is in cleanup mode from 5 inches of water in basement last night due to the normally ankle deep creek next to my house which became the Colorado River last night after 7 inches of rain.

Been working on drying it up, tearing out carpet, etc since 7 this morning.
I Hate Floods!

Thank God I was home or I would have lost a couple thousand dollars worth of stuff.

Anyway, thanks for the vent.

Later,
Keith


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Half my basement is finished and half of that (about 350 square feet) is dedicated to slot cars and die cast cars. It's almost time to knock out a wall and expand into the utility area. I also need more head room! The can lights in the dropped ceiling heat it up down there, especially with a room full of racers.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Half the unfinished basement is mine. Block walls, concrete floor, open rafter ceiling, a couple of bare bulbs and cheap fluorescents for light. I have a 4x16 2-lane HO layout, a 4-lane door track, another 4-lane door track that's serving as a junk table at the moment, a cheap futon/couch and an old TV with a cheap VCR/DVD. I used an old computer desk with a side attachment and hutch/shelf as a workbench. There are two computers down there, but one is an old junker that's just about ready to be relegated to lap timing hardware status. Two walls are covered with mismatched shelving units for all kinds of hobby junk, ranging from slots to diecast to model kits to R/C to books (I'm an English teacher) to music CDs and cassettes. On one wall I have some old car ads from National Geographic and a couple of beat-up slot car set boxes for artwork. I even have a couple old banana seat bikes cluttering up the place. The wife occasionally makes noise about finishing it, but I'm fighting that one... then I'd have to keep it neat... 

--rick


----------



## HOTaxMan (Jun 26, 2006)

My wife wouldn't have me taking up an entire room for my toy racecars...but the garage is my marked territory/domain...

HOTaxman


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

> I know train people have train rooms for their collections. Anyone have slotcar rooms for their collections and tracks. Is this over the edge to do?


I am in the process of converting a train room into a race room. It is the spare bedroom upstairs that we have robbed a little space from on 2 seperate occassions for closet space in master bedroom and for a built in linen closet in Bathroom.

I posted a couple pictures of the room earlier but here is another along with a historic logging scene diorama I am working on and a scratchbuilt 1/48 building I built and sold (cha ching  ) a few months ago. 

The track layout will change from its current setup and race friendly landscaping will be used. Most if not all buildings, speedfencing, billboards etc will be scratchbuilt as this is a favorite past time of mine in the winter.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> 1) Anyone have slotcar rooms for their collections and tracks. 2) Is this over the edge to do?


1) Yes 
2) No

I believe in living an "edge-free" lifestyle. Edges are way too complicated.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

TGTycopro, sweet details on those pics, I wish I had the talent to do stuff like that.


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

sethndaddy said:


> TGTycopro, sweet details on those pics, I wish I had the talent to do stuff like that.


Its not difficult, I'd be happy to help should you find you have a desire to do this type scenic work............As for myself, i cant wait to get started on some pit buildings. :thumbsup:


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Rayk said:


> Anyone have slotcar rooms for their collections and tracks. Is this over the edge to do? If you do have one can you tell the forum about it?


Yep. I have the "formal dinning" room.  The garage is for 1:1 stuff. 

GP


----------



## Rayk (Aug 11, 2005)

I started this thread because I am currently setting up a 20 X 32 room in my polebarn for only my slotcar collection. Original Tubtrack will be the main feature. Glass enclosed showcases, 14' x 7' glass enclosed wall showcase, Juke box, fridge, 20' work bench, multiple tv's, stereo system, wet bar, and a classic (1975) Kitty cat hanging in the corner. Heated and cooled for around the year comfort. These places are the "Fortress of Solitude" for slotcar collectors. Good to hear from others.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Rayk, you're definately on to something good. I keep threatening to build an outbuilding but I'm hearing push back from the TM about "but then I'll never see you." Hmmm. So I have to deal with a compromise situation by having a slot room within the confines of the primary dwelling. But that's the way things are, you have to deal with whatever you can get. I have no complaints, it sure beats the unheated, leaky basement I once had. Nothing quite like the sound of hearing one of your prized machines splash as it lands in a puddle on the floor or having to scrape rust off the rails on a frequent basis.

I saw a thing on TV about some guy in Wisconsin who build his entire house, inside and out, around slot cars of every scale and a racing theme. Here's a link that lists the next time the segment will be shown.

http://www.hgtv.com/hgtv/shows_hoba/episode/0,2496,HGTV_22456_40787,00.html

Are you referring to a Kit Cat clock?


----------



## Rayk (Aug 11, 2005)

No,
An Arctic Cat snowmobile.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Aha! You are having way too much fun.

How do you go about hanging a snowmobile on the wall?


----------



## Rayk (Aug 11, 2005)

The kitty cat is a small childs snowmobile. It is sitting on a heavy duty shelf mounted to the wall.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

The room in my old house was entirely dedicated to the slot car track. It was pretty cramped at 22' X 10' but there's a lot of old memories there:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I have a basement now that will be all race theme once I remodel it. The track is up and running though missing a lot of things still neding attention and repair:










The pocket room behind the track will be The Pits and will be themed to look like a suite a real race track. I have a large panoramic photo of LeMans that will be in a fake window like you're looking out from the suite. The room is just full of slot car stuff right now:



















And the basement will coordinate with the track with my bar and lounge area off to the side. Can't wait to remodel this fall. :thumbsup: 










-Scott


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Rayk said:


> I started this thread because I am currently setting up a 20 X 32 room in my polebarn for only my slotcar collection. Original Tubtrack will be the main feature. Glass enclosed showcases, 14' x 7' glass enclosed wall showcase, Juke box, fridge, 20' work bench, multiple tv's, stereo system, wet bar, and a classic (1975) Kitty cat hanging in the corner. Heated and cooled for around the year comfort. These places are the "Fortress of Solitude" for slotcar collectors. Good to hear from others.


That sounds awesome Ray. :thumbsup: Pictures when it's done!!

1974 Kitty Cat:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I guess that's a little cooler than a Kit Cat clock...

Scott, which direction do you typically drive on the monster?


----------

